# Eclipse SW8122.4



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not my ad, but a Eclipse SW8122.4 12" for $168.68 SHIPPED!!!




Eclipse SW8122.4 12" car subwoofer power | eBay


----------

